# Good Luck



## chenryiv (Sep 8, 2017)

Want to wish all my Trad friends that will be hunting in the morning good luck.  For those that plan to hunt off the ground, don't forget to hook up before you climb up.  Stay safe and may your arrows find their mark.

14:30 more hours and counting!!


----------



## mudcreek (Sep 8, 2017)

Good luck to you, too.


----------



## Timbo85 (Sep 8, 2017)

Good luck to you to , stay safe and have fun


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 8, 2017)

Ten four!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 9, 2017)

Crispin, you need to start sharing some of that mother load of good luck you have.  Congratulations again!!!


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 9, 2017)

I would like to also wish you all a great and safe season.  thanks Crispin.  This hurricane has me temporarily out of commission as a first responder, etc but I will make up for it afterwards I hope!! Shoot straight!


----------



## chenryiv (Sep 10, 2017)

Well luck found me opening Morning in a little wood lot that I haven't hunted in several years. At about  8:10 he came running in and got a little to close to my "effective range".  He ran about 40 yds and piled up. The string tracker made it an easy recovery, but didn't really need it. The Ace standard BH did it job.   I am truly blessed to have taken this guy.

64" JD Berry "Vixen", Surewood Shaft, Ace Broadhead & Chad Orde String Tracker


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 10, 2017)

Good kill, even sweeter with the Hill Bow and wood arrow, congrats.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Sep 10, 2017)

Awesome, congrats


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 10, 2017)

You make it look so easy.....


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Sep 10, 2017)

Wow, nice buck. I could use some luck too


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 10, 2017)

That's one heck of a buck, congrats


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 10, 2017)

Awesome...


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 11, 2017)

Well done Crispin!  That's a stud!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2017)

Mighty fine Crispin! Mighty fine!


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 11, 2017)

Wow!
Nice one , congrats


----------



## Clipper (Sep 11, 2017)

That is a great buck.   I wonder how you score one in velvet.  He deserves to be on your wall.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 11, 2017)

Fantastic!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 11, 2017)

Clipper said:


> That is a great buck.   I wonder how you score one in velvet.  He deserves to be on your wall.



You can't get an official score w velvet. It has to scraped off but I'd guess that's a 140"+ buck.


----------



## bronco611 (Sep 11, 2017)

nice deer and outstanding for a long bow!


----------



## Timbo85 (Sep 13, 2017)

Well done


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 13, 2017)

Mighty fine!!!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 13, 2017)

Stump Shooter said:


> Good kill, even sweeter with the Hill Bow and wood arrow, congrats.



yes that is an awesome bow. I always wanted to shoot a Hill style bow just to see what it feels like. Nothing wrong with my recurve but it just doesn't command respect like a longbow, especially a Hill.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 13, 2017)

Great looking buck Crispin! You keep putting yourself on some big bucks season after season. You sir, have some great woodsman skills. Congrats on the velvet buck.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 17, 2017)

Very impressive. Great job!


----------



## oppthepop (Sep 20, 2017)

Outstanding! Congrats!


----------



## Vance Henry (Sep 30, 2017)

Crispin, you are a legend!  Please come to Thomson and hold my bow.  Awesome stuff!


----------



## jekilpat (Sep 30, 2017)

Congratulations on another fine buck!!


----------

